# Carbon Fiber Trunk



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm just testing the waters to see if anyone would be interested in a CF trunk. Your stock unit is heavy as hell, and this would actually serve a purpose. I have no idea of what pricing would be figure over $500. Just to be on the safe side. So who's in?


----------



## poweredbykush (Apr 9, 2003)

I would probobly cop a c/f trunk


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, that would be cool. But I dont know how the c/f would go with a system in the trunk? I dont think it could get worse than the stock trunk, but who knows. Its a cool idea, civics already have them.










And the Audio A4


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

I would imagine that if done properly the CF would be dense enough to not rattle. Or like you said... at least not any worse than the factory. If anything it will not rattle as bad at metal.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

For the 200SX or the Sentra?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the real purpose of carbon fiber is weight reduction. I don't understand why people would spend the money on this and have a 200lb. stereo system in the car. Doesn't make any sense to me. But that's me.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

the weight reduction helps to even out the weight gain.

not all of us that have systems are rice boys.... i like style and sound as much as i like speed.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD, you do have a point with the system and weight reduction. But if I were to get it, I would get it for looks and just to be different.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *the weight reduction helps to even out the weight gain.
> *


 That makes sense. I didn't want to seem like a d**khead, I was just curious. Both of you guys make good points. 
I'm lucky to have 2 Se-rs so 1 has only 2 front speakers and no interior and the other is my daily driver with a nice stereo and a power moonroof, that I am really enjoying with the nice weather.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

id be interested once my job starts back up...who is gonna make them matt? i know this has been discussed on the sr20 board a few times.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

i would get one depend on the price but i would really like to have one.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Depends on how much weight is really lost by doing so. I got to admit it though, the CF trunk lots hot on that civic and audi.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Howabout a C/F windshield? I bet that'll really make the honda boys jealous...

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

c/f trunk would be cool


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *I'm just testing the waters to see if anyone would be interested in a CF trunk. Your stock unit is heavy as hell, and this would actually serve a purpose. I have no idea of what pricing would be figure over $500. Just to be on the safe side. So who's in? *


I noticed you live in florida. So do I, Where exactly in florida, do you have a shop ?

BTW I am intrested in a C/F trunk also


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Carbon Fiber Trunk*



OneViaVision said:


> *I noticed you live in florida. So do I, Where exactly in florida, do you have a shop ?
> 
> BTW I am intrested in a C/F trunk also *


Im in Florida too, down south


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

north north florida


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

*Count me in*

C/F Trunk!?!?! $500-$600...If you got them, I'll pick one up right now.

But if you don't, you can count me in as a "definite" buyer.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I wouldn't mind having a carbon fiber trunk on the car. I think it would be really trick.


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

Depending on the price, I wouldn't mind coping one either.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ill buy one, immediately if you have them, if youre fabricating them make fenders too damnit.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Make a 1 piece front end! With the hood and Fenders and bumper!! Lol, the humanity!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have been Kicking this around for a while.....*

I have an extra base modle trunk with no spoiler or any modifications sitting here at the shop. Basicaly it could go to Stoopid Parts tomarrow and be molded and on the market buy mid summer if there was enough interest!!!!!!!!!!!! Email me so I can forward them to my Contacts and investors, and get this ball rollen. Stock OEM fit for the 200sx B14. If there is enough interest I am sure we can work out the same sort of thing for the B13 and the B14 sentra, and so on...... I will need serios people who are not going to beat around the bush and really want this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Cool, sounds GREAT. Don't the B14 200sx, and B14 Sentra have the same size trunk? Granted the lights are different, but maybe we could do away with the inner lights, for even more weight loss. I will post this on the forum though. Thanks for stepping up.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ehh,, i dont believe in this mod.. unless the c/f trunk has the lexus IS300 center lights in it.. that'd be cool.. lol


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

You don't believe in this mod? Have you ever felt how much your stock trunk weighs?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*35-45LBS....*

I have already looked into a shaved trunk and it would not be legal..... We need the lisence plate lights. So stock I think is the best route. And to include that in the molding would really screw with the molding process and F### up the weave on the C/F. Besides we need it to look stock so we can offer a fiberglass paintable one as well for those who cant afford C/F or dont like the look.... Sentra VS 200 trunks are very different, The sentra at the top is over an inch wider with a different contour than the 200. As it rolls over from the top to the back there is a cut in and then downward under the centerpanel. The iner skeleton is totaly different, HENCE we would have to make 4 molds. 1 inner for both the 200 and sentra and one outer for both. The reason so many companies have passed over doing this is because of the initial cost and demand is not high enough to cover the molding process and production. If I can prove there is a demand I will put together a purposal and bring it with me to Cali in the begining of May.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *ehh,, i dont believe in this mod.. unless the c/f trunk has the lexus IS300 center lights in it.. that'd be cool.. lol *


First the ground wires and now this..... 


What exactly DO YOU BELIEVE IN? 


Like Mike said, the trunks are very different.
I would be interested in a B14 Sentra trunk, but not in the near future......


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I would be interested in a B14 Sentra trunk, but not in the near future...... *


Me too....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

A CF trunk lid, unless you're gonna paint it, I can almost guarantee it will be gone in a week. you can't be too different anymore, cuz if you have something that someone else wants, they just might take it.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hey the c/f trunk sounds nice, is out that we can buy? is there a site? that would look good.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Here you go!!!! C/F Trunk.......*

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23398

Stoopid parts is restructuring their site with all of the many new products we are working on. The new site opening will feature B14 200 trunk, Hood, Fenders, eyebrows, grill, Door trim, front lip.

We Hope to have a grand reopening blow out sale By July featuring these products and many others.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

id buy a b14 sentra trunk, only thing that would concern me is how easily it could be broken into as opposed to the steel trunk.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm on those eyebrows and fenders


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

carbon fiber trunk would be sick, the tailights and all can be applied right? maybe thats a stupid question to ask cause they should be incorporated.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*OEM..... Stock. Lights and centerpanel will be needed.*

Blu200, I have a full set of interior panels that are paited the same color as the out side in the pacific blue, a painted stillen grill and lots of othe nicknacks that would look good in your car, it is from my buddy's 200 that was a show car till it was totalled and now we are gutting it. Email me and I will send you pics if you are interested.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What don't Civics have? What do you mean about worse than a stock trunk when you have a system? Seems like a good Idea to me. How easy is it to remove scratches from Carbon Fiber equiptment? I know some stupid dude is going to laugh at me because he thinks my hood is painted black. When he goes up to it and sees something he has never seen before, out come the keys.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Um,
How bad will it rattle with a sub in the trunk. Lighter makes vibrations worse right?

Seth


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

theoretically, yes, however metal vibrations are louder than fiberglass/carbon fiber vibrations, not to mention C/F is a weave. so it may actually have a dampening effect


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

I would get CF anything ... as long as i can get it without that clearcote on it so i can have it painted to match the rest of the car


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can paint it even if it's been clear coated.....

We painted parts of my hood....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i have been thinking more about it, some people like it i have asked and some dont, what i say is....make that carbon fiber trunk, i would rock that and a cf hood.

Heres a "general" idea of what it could look like courtesy of Photoshop


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

but the clearcote on the carbon fibre doesnt allow .. you to get that crosshatching effect of painting over the raw carbonfibre ... so when you look at the paint at different angles you can see the carbonfibre crosshatche patern


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you saying that you can see the weave under the paint?
Well, I don't think you can on my hood.....

If you are going to Import Showoff on June 7th, you can see it for yourself.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

if you have a carbon fiber hood with clear coat you can definetly see the weave pattern

edit nevermind i read your post a little clearer


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

uncle bens.......j/k

it would look different and be different but i think it would be over the line unless ur a big time racer or u have a show car.........

-Robb-


----------



## JDMSR20DET200SX (May 13, 2003)

You make 96 Nissan 200sx Carbon fiber Fenders, Trunk, Front Bumper and Back Bumper with Skirts and of course the hood and u have my order for everything!!!


96 200sx SR20DET Swap
19" Gun Metal Gray Aerospeed Rims
R33 Front Bumper
Z3 Fenders
Extreme Sides
Extreme Rear Bumper
Top Mount Turbo Manifold
Garett To4e
Spearco Front Mount
Nismo 740cc Injectors
Weapon R Fuel Pressure Regulator
Weapin R Coil Overs
MSD SCI Ignition
APexi AVC-R
Apexi S-AFC II
APexi Dunk Exhaust
Apexi Twin Chamber BOV
Walbro 255lb Fuel pump
Tenzo R Ralley Seats
MOMO Trek Steering Wheel
MOMO Raptor Stick
NOS Wet Kit 75 shot


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *Make a 1 piece front end! With the hood and Fenders and bumper!! Lol, the humanity! *


with a hoodscoop! wow. that would be expensive but soooo trick!!!
i'd love that. man, it would look so cool at a show for sure!!!


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

WHERE ARE THE TRUNKS?!?!? I WANT ONE BUT I WANT TO SEE IT BEFORE. I CURRENTLY HAVE A COMPLETE SHAVED TRUNK AND ONLY HAVE STOCK LIGHTS ON IT. I HAVE AN INTEGRA BUDDYCLUB BUMPER AND THATS WHERE MY PLATE IS. I WANT THE SAME BUT IN CARBON FIBER! IT IS WELDED NO BONDO. IT IS HEAVIER THAN BOTH DOORS.GOING FROM 50 LBS TO 5? GGGRRRREEEEAAAATTT!


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

does anybody know what kind of bumper this is


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy old thread!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for the newbies..



















here they are.


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

is that carbon fiber??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yup carbon fiber trunk for the 200sx.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so how is it with a system? if its not bad then i want one for sure!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The 200sx version is available on http://Liuspeedtuning.com

I just sent out my Sentra trunk lid to ScorchN and it should be available in the near future.

Here are more pix of the 200.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, I didn't mention, when I took the trunk lid off, I found it to be a bit lighter than I expected for it's size. I can't imagine what the C/F lid will weigh.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the car and trunk look awesome, but i do think that the bumper needs to evened out on bottom. thats what i had to do to mine


----------

